# angelsachen von Discountern!!!!



## Meteraal (23. Juni 2009)

Moin boardies, jetzt beginnt wieder die Zeit in der viele Discounter Angelsachen anbieten und da würde mich ma interessieren wie viele Angler sich hier aus dem Board dort Angeln, Zubehör oder desgleichen kaufen??????


----------



## brandungsteufel (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Moin,

zu diesem Thema wirst du hier hunderte Threads finden.
Die einen sagen das ist alles Schrott und die anderen angeln auch damit erfolgreich 

Mir sind die Sachen qualitativ zu schlecht. Anderen reicht die Qualität.

Grüsse


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Es ist doch ein wenig wie in der Bucht.
Irgendwie schon Kult, nach Schnäppchen (die man meistens eh nicht braucht) beim Discounter Ausschau zu halten. Manches taugt, vieles nicht und damit hat es sich schon.


----------



## limpwrist (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Erfolgreich waren noch nie die eizigen !


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Erfolgreich waren noch nie die eizigen !



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Erfolgreich waren noch nie die eizigen !


 


Ich denke mal Du meinst " GEIZIGEN "....


Naja, Ich bin auch kein Discounterfreund...Aber, Ich würde nie nem Angler sein "Können" absprechen, nur weil er mit LIDL/ALDI u.s.w. Ausrüstung neben mir steht.... 

Die Rute mit der Ich damals das erste mal nen Fisch gefangen habe, würden hier manche Leute mit dem Arxxx "nicht mehr" angucken. Befindet sich jedoch noch immer in Anglerhand, und ist fängig .... #6 UND HÄLT ! ! !


----------



## Fanne (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

wer sich zubehör aus discountern kauft wie zb 50 knicklichter für 3 euro  oä. der macht damit 100% n schnäppchen   genau wie so nen käscher oder rodpod oder oder oder,  aber ruten und rollen würd ich mir dort nicht unbedingt kaufen . 


grüsse


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Also die Zubehörtasche, die es bereits mehrfach bei LIDL gab, ist wirklich super! Verarbeitung, Qualität und Funktionalität ist top...
Ebenfalls hab ich einen Klappkescher von LIDL der überraschend stabil ist.
Die Rollen und Ruten sind nichts für meinen Geschmack - aber über das Zubehör kann ich echt nicht meckern! #6


----------



## natural-chiller (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Also meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Blinker ganz gut zwar ist 80 % Schmarn aber mit 4 Blinkern habe ich Forellen gefangen und die waren nicht schlecht


----------



## eric_d. (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Meine erste Rute hab ich auch von aldi,war ein geschenk zum Geburtstag von Freunden .Hab damit schon einige Forellen raus gezogen und hält immer noch. Naja war meine erste rute.Würde mir jetzt aber auch keine mehr kaufen.


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

solche sachen wie rutenhalter oder ein kescher würd ich dort kaufen (hab das rodpod von lidl und bin sehr zufrieden) aber solche sachen wie ruten rollen oder schnur sind zu minerwertig und wenn die rute bricht tust du den fisch keinengefallen genauso wie mit der schnur


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

wann und wo gibts ne aktion? vieleicht ist jemand so Freundlich und schickt mir ne PM!

mfg Julian


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Ich hab die Zubehör-Taschen vom Lidl und hab für diesen Preis noch nichts vergleichbares gefunden. Mittlerweile hab ich 5 Stück im Gebrauch.
Grüße
FH


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Ich hab die Zubehör-Taschen vom Lidl und hab für diesen Preis noch nichts vergleichbares gefunden. Mittlerweile hab ich 5 Stück im Gebrauch.


Und ich dachte, dass ich mit 3 Stück davon schon viel im Gebrauch hätte...


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, dass ich mit 3 Stück davon schon viel im Gebrauch hätte...


 Davon kann man nie genug haben...


----------



## RheinBarbe (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Ich habe mehrere dieser Lidl Freilaufrollen im Einsatz, reichen für die Lahn als Wenigangler (1x die Woche) vollkommen aus. 
Den Lidl RodPod etwas beschwert nehem ich für die Rheinangelei und Knicklichter im dunkeln.


----------



## Case (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Habe auch die LIDL Freilaufrollen mitamt LIDL mono drauf. 
Die Schüre, 30/35 in grün sind recht gut. 

Den Kescher hab' ich auch, und einen Regenmantel.

Und ich bin mit allem zufrieden. Es erfüllt den Zweck, zu dem es gekauft wurde.

Case


----------



## maesox (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

*....man bekommt eben selten meht Qualität,als man bereit ist zu zahlen!!!!*

Wie @Case schon schreibt,kommt es bei Discouterware darauf an für welchen Zweck. Als absolute "Dauerläufer" haben sich diese Rollen aber noch nicht bewährt!! ;-)) Kann ja bei dem Preis auch nicht sein,wie schon oben gesagt!


----------



## cHHristian (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

ich war gerade bei aldi und hab mir das sport schlauchboot gekauft für 40€. für mein einsatzgebiet reicht das völlig und da es 6 luftkammern hat und ich damit nur aufn see fahren werde, denke ich ist es auch sicher genug.
mfg ch


----------



## Lorenz (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Hi

*ich verwende die Schnurr vom Penny Markt!*



Als Reissleine zum Welsfischen...die muss nur reissen wenn ich anschlage oder ein Fisch beißt.Dafür reicht sie |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## limpwrist (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

hahaaha ja die eizigen    Die Geizigen natürlich


----------



## limpwrist (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Ihr müsst aber alle verdammt arm sein, um in diesem ausbeuter LAden zu kaufen. Nicht nur das die Nahrung dort minderwertig ist, das Angelzeug ist es auch.

Aber scheint ja irgendwie zur Geizgeneration dazu zu gehören. Ich gebe gerne mehrere Hundert Euro für Angelzeug aus. Nur aus einem Grund: Die Sachen halten ein Leben lang.

Und auch wenn die ein oder andere Aldi/ Lidle Rute ihren Zweck erfüllt, an die Sensibilität und Drillqualität einer hochwertigen Rute, kommt der Kram nicht ran.


----------



## Koalano1 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Zu sagen nur teures Tackle ist gut, dass ist arm!!


----------



## sadako (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Ihr müsst aber alle verdammt arm sein, um in diesem ausbeuter LAden zu kaufen. Nicht nur das die Nahrung dort minderwertig ist, das Angelzeug ist es auch.



Kann doch jetzt wohl nicht Dein Ernst sein, alle Leute, die es wagen bei einem Discounter einzukaufen, als "arm" zu bezeichnen. |bigeyes #q

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Einzige, was hier wirklich minderwertig ist, Deine Aussage zu diesem Thema...

Es soll auch Leute geben, die trotz finanziellem Wohlstand in einem Discountladen einkaufen und stell Dir vor, der ein oder andere erdreistet sich sogar dazu, etwas von diesem Angelzubehör, das da in Deinen "Ausbeuterläden" angeboten wird, zu kaufen und damit auch noch zufrieden zu sein. 
Schon unerhört, was? |uhoh:

Ich glaube, dass es jedem selbst überlassen ist, was er wo kauft und ob er damit nun glücklich wird oder auch nicht.

Ich selbst hab mir dort auch einmal Zubehör gekauft - ich muss sagen, besonders angetan war ich nun wirklich nicht.

Aber deswegen besitze ich noch lange nicht die Frechheit und schere alle Leute, die bei einem Discounter Angelsachen und - meine Güte!! - Lebensmittel einkaufen, über einen Kamm und behaupte, all diese Menschen seien auf Grund dessen bettelarm o.Ä..
Über solche Bemerkungen kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln - dazu fällt mir wirklich nichts mehr ein. |abgelehn


----------



## LocalPower (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Ihr müsst aber alle verdammt arm sein, um in diesem ausbeuter LAden zu kaufen. Nicht nur das die Nahrung dort minderwertig ist, das Angelzeug ist es auch.
> 
> Aber scheint ja irgendwie zur Geizgeneration dazu zu gehören. Ich gebe gerne mehrere Hundert Euro für Angelzeug aus. Nur aus einem Grund: Die Sachen halten ein Leben lang.
> 
> Und auch wenn die ein oder andere Aldi/ Lidle Rute ihren Zweck erfüllt, an die Sensibilität und Drillqualität einer hochwertigen Rute, kommt der Kram nicht ran.




Nööö nich arm, nur verdammt clever! 

Aber du bist echt nen lustiges Kerlchen....made my day :q
Hoffe, du baust du dein Obst und Gemüse natürlich selber voll ökologisch und biologisch korrekt an, und züchtest dein "Fleisch" natürlich auch höchstselbst. Würd doch dumm ausehen, wenn du in irgendeinem Geschäft einkaufen gehen würdest und damit die Ausbeuterei unterstützt.


----------



## Micha:R (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

jupp  da  hat er   in vogel abjeschossen  :q


----------



## LocalPower (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Glaube der Herr Student (seinem Profil nach zumindest) ist ein bisschen frustriert...warum auch immer. :q
Er provoziert/polarisiert hier im Forum gern herum. Ist ja nicht der erste Post von ihm der vielen sauer aufgestossen ist. |uhoh:


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Naja - wenn man hier so manche Meinung anschaut...eieiei - also ich kaufe den Großteil meiner Lebensmittel beim Discounter - ui - und die sind ja sooooo minderwertig, wie ich gerade lesen mußte...!

Ich lach´ mich weg - also auf die Lebensmittel bezogen muß ich sagen, dass der große Discounter der mit "Al" anfängt einfach genial ist - es sind nur einige Markenprodukte, die meine Freundin und ich noch in "Deluxe-Supermärkten" kaufen, weil es einfach nicht alles beim Discounter gibt, oder auch einfach nicht alles uns schmeckt!

Aber klar, wenn ich z.B. 500g Salz brauche, um Fische einzulegen, dann bin ich ja "arm", wenn ich das für 19 cent kaufe, was es anderswo für 99 cent gibt, nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen!(Natriumchlorid ist ja auch soooo unterschiedlich...!).

;O)...sicher ist das nicht "fleur de sol", aber das ist ja auch wieder eine andere Liga!

Zu den Angelsachen kann ich nur sagen, dass es lediglich darauf ankommt, den Schrott, den es AUCH dort manchmal gibt, von den brauchbaren Sachen zu unterscheiden!

Schrott gibt es aber auch manchmal im Fachgeschäft, zumindest im Low- oder auch middle-budget-Bereich - da zählt nur der Blick des erfahrenen Anglers, um zu entscheiden, was wofür taugt!

Mein billig-Kescher z.B. ist toll und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass mich ein vergleichbarer fröhlicher machen würde, nur weil er in der Regel bei gleicher Qualität ca. das 3-4-Fache im Fachgeschäft kostet.

...also - immer dran denken - teuer ist nicht immer auch automatisch = gut - und bei vielen Dingen kann es auch mal eine billige Variante sein, die oft mehr als ausreichend für den beabsichtigten Einsatzzweck ist!

Wer nat. das nötige Kleingeld hat, oder einfach gerne mal Kohle zum Angeln ausgibt, der soll sich auch ruhig sein teures (und oft auch qualitativ hochwertiges) High-Tech-Tackle holen, aber deswegen über andere Angler herzuziehen, welche dies nicht wollen oder können, das ist eigentlich nur arm!

Es gibt ja auch heute viele Menschen, die einen Kredit für ein Auto oder einen Urlaub aufnehmen - das würde ich z.B. niemals tun, aber wer das will, der soll es machen - mir steht es nicht zu darüber zu urteilen!


;O)

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## SimonHH (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> jupp  da  hat er   in vogel abjeschossen  :q





nein micha...nicht den vogel #d


sich selbst...


----------



## sadako (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Glaube der Herr Student (seinem Profil nach zumindest) ist ein bisschen frustriert...warum auch immer. :q
> Er provoziert/polarisiert hier im Forum gern herum. Ist ja nicht der erste Post von ihm der vielen sauer aufgestossen ist. |uhoh:



Bin selbst Studentin, aber gerade dann sollte man eigentlich auch schon erwarten können, dass sich solche überflüssigen Kommentare einfach mal gespart werden. 
Ist schon frech, was sich manche hier heraus nehmen.
Ganz davon ab ist es mir nicht bekannt, dass man als normaler Student so im Überfluss lebt, dass man sich "nur das Beste" leisten und beispielsweise seine Lebensmittel nur im Delikatessladen erstehen kann.... Wenn`s denn doch so ist, hab ich wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht..|kopfkrat


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

also bei lidl gibt es meiner meinung nach die besseren sachen im angebot -zum beispiel die angeltasche mit boxen kann man echt nicht meckern den genau das gleiche modell habe ich 30 euro teurer gesehen und qualitativ war die tasche von lidl nicht viel schlechter....

(kleine anmerckung:die boxen waren nicht so der hammer schlechte verarbeitung)

gruß


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

...hm, ja, die Studenten von heute!

...wenn Mami und Papi meine Wohnung, mein Auto, mein Taschengeld, meine Studiengebühren usw. für mich bezahlt hätten, *dann *wäre ich vermutlich auch in der Lage gewesen, mir damals während meines Studiums schon das Feinste zum Angeln zu kaufen - leider (oder zum Glück ?) war das nicht der Fall und ich habe mir alles selber hart erarbeitet, was nicht immer einfach war!

Ich habe sogar meine Vereinsmitgliedschaft mal auf "passiv" umstellen lassen müssen, weil ich damals nicht bereit und in der Lage war, den hohen Beitrag meines Angelvereins zu zahlen, so dass ich "nur" noch die rel. günstige Rheinkarte hatte!

Bin ich deswegen "arm" gewesen?

Nein, sicher nicht!

Weiß ich deshalb den Wert des Geldes eher zu schätzen, als Andere???

Ja, mit Sicherheit!

Und siehe da - HEUTE, wo ich mir vielleicht Einiges mehr leisten könnte, als zu meiner Studienzeit gehe ich beispielsweise immernoch beim Al** einkaufen und benutze Discounter-Kescher - hihi - was bin ich doch für ein armer Tropf lieber "limpwrist"! 

;O)

Ernie

(nicht von Beruf Sohn)


----------



## Raubfisch2008 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

*Moin Moin,*

ich habe selber die besagte Angeltasche mit den Boxen von Lidl und kann mich beklagen.

Ebenso besitze ich den Kescher und die Knicklichter und auch diese erfüllen ihren Zweck.

Über die Ruten und Rollen kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, da ich diese weder besitze noch gefischt habe, aber auch diese werden wohl Ihren Fisch an Land bringen.

Das eine rute für 300€ sicher qualitativer verarbeitet ist und sicher etwas bessere Aktion aufweist, will ich gar nicht bestreiten, aber für viele ist so ein Preis einfach nicht drin.

Ich denke jeder sollte selbst entscheiden, was er wo kauft.

Ach ja, zu "limpwrist" sag ich nur |peinlich


----------



## sadako (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> leider (oder zum Glück ?)



Definitiv eher zum Glück - nicht, dass Du andernfalls am Ende auch zu solchen hochtrabenden Bemerkungen neigen würdest. :q

Ich bekomme von meinen Eltern zwar noch etwas finanziellen Rückhalt (Studiengebühren), aber für alles andere muss ich selbst aufkommen. Ich lebe sicherlich nicht in armen Verhältnissen - und kaufe trotzdem meine Lebensmittel  in den sogenannten "Ausbeuterläden" (und wenn es gerade angeboten wird, würde ich mir dort auch einige Utensilien zum Angeln kaufen, sollte mal wieder das Geld knapp sein). Gestorben oder krank geworden bin ich von den "minderwertigen" Produkten genauso wenig, wie ich mich ausgebeutet fühle... :m (lediglich über die bösen Crane-Haken war ich etwas verärgert)


----------



## daci7 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

die qualität der lebensmittel ist sicherlich (im durchschnitt)geringer als vom bio-hof, aber da kommts halt mal auf den koch an ;P

angelsachen uä (sportsachen, werkzeug) muss man halt mal genauer unter die lupe nehmen und kann nich wie im fachgeschäft nach der marke gehn ...


----------



## Micha:R (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

hehe oder so  @simon :m  auf  jeden fall  wars schon  eine recht bittere aussage |rolleyes


----------



## Meteraal (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Ihr müsst aber alle verdammt arm sein, um in diesem ausbeuter LAden zu kaufen. Nicht nur das die Nahrung dort minderwertig ist, das Angelzeug ist es auch.
> 
> Aber scheint ja irgendwie zur Geizgeneration dazu zu gehören. Ich gebe gerne mehrere Hundert Euro für Angelzeug aus. Nur aus einem Grund: Die Sachen halten ein Leben lang.
> 
> Und auch wenn die ein oder andere Aldi/ Lidle Rute ihren Zweck erfüllt, an die Sensibilität und Drillqualität einer hochwertigen Rute, kommt der Kram nicht ran.


 
oh mann was für ein Posting!!!!!#q#q:v:v
bin zwar selbst nicht angetan von dem Gerät dort, aber solche aussagen hier zu treffen, dass is nich besonders schlau ( weil, stell dir vor , dass ganze hier öffentlich is!!!)Denk ma darüber nach!!!!!


----------



## andyblub (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



sadako schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute geben, die trotz finanziellem Wohlstand in einem Discountladen einkaufen und stell Dir vor, der ein oder andere erdreistet sich sogar dazu, etwas von diesem Angelzubehör, das da in Deinen "Ausbeuterläden" angeboten wird, zu kaufen und damit auch noch zufrieden zu sein.
> Schon unerhört, was? |uhoh:


 
Schimpft sich "hybrider Konsument", als Beispiel nehmen die BWL Fuzzis dann das Beispiel "mit dem Porsche zu Aldi fahren". Also, Wohlstand haben, es aber nur für Dinge ausgeben, die einem wichtig erscheinen - bei anderen sparsamer sein.

Ist bei jedem anders und auch kulturabhängig. Die Franzosen geben im Durchschnitt 50% ihrer Ausgaben für Nahrung und Getränke aus, der deutsche Durchschnitt liegt da *weit* drunter. Wir investieren da lieber in Autos, Klamotten, Hi-Fi usw.
Auch wenn die Aussage von dem Vorposter vielleicht "arrogant" klingen mag, sollte man eines nicht vergessen: Wir wollen heute alle *alles* haben, aber nur für wenig wollen wir auch viel bezahlen. Hauptsache Auto, Handy, 3 Hobbys, Fitnessstudio, Dauerkarte im Stadion, Konzerte usw. sind alle finanzierbar. Dann darf's von vielem auch mal was Schwaches/Günstiges sein. Ob das "in Ordnung" ist, weiß ich nicht, aber Tatsache ist, dass unsere verschwenderische Art zu leben allgemein nicht finanzierbar ist. Wir kaufen gerne und viel günstig ein und nehmen in Kauf dass die Leute, die es uns verkaufen, unter aller Kanone entlohnt werden. Die Menschen, die es in China herstellen, sowieso.

Ich persönlich sehe Angelgerät nicht als besonders wichtig an und kaufe auch dementsprechend günstig ein. Wollte aber mal zum Nachdenken animieren, und den Vorposter ein klein wenig in Schutz nehmen


----------



## sadako (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



andyblub schrieb:


> Wollte aber mal zum Nachdenken animieren, und den Vorposter ein klein wenig in Schutz nehmen



Wenn Du Dir die Mühe machen möchtest, ihn in Schutz zu nehmen, tu Dir keinen Zwang an :m
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass er solche Kommentare wegen der von Dir genannten genannten Gründe (und wahrscheinlich auch Tatsachen) ablässt, sondern nur aus einem ganz einfachen, weitaus weniger tiefgründigen Beweggrund: er möchte schlichtweg provozieren.
Bei mir hat er das zumindest geschafft - ich finde solche Äußerungen nämlich irgenwie zum :v


----------



## andyblub (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Er hat schlicht das gemacht, was die meisten Menschen tun: Seine Meinung als das einzig Wahre ansehen und versucht, sie anderen auch aufzuzwingen.


----------



## Seeber (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Ich wollte nochmal eine alternative zu Discountern bieten, aus folgenden Gründen:
Wenn ihr die Wahl hättet, ihr müsstet in einem Discounter, im oder einem Angelgeschäft arbeiten, für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden?
Wenn ihr Fabrikarbeiter wärt, für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden, europäische, amerikanische oder chinesische Verhältnisse?
Desweiteren kann ich nicht verstehen, wie ein Angler (der hoffentlich ein bisschen umweltbewusstsein hat) sich zu folgender Aussage hinreisen lässt:
3-4 Sachen in einem Set sind gut, der Rest ist für die Tonne. (Die Sachen müssen produziert werden, man benötigt Rohstoffe dafür und müssen schließlich entsorgt werden!)

Und schließlich geht mal in den Aldi und sagt ihr wollt eine Dose Maden, viel Spass|abgelehn|smash:

Also meine Tips:
Wirklich nur das Kaufen was man will oder unbedingt braucht und vorher im Internet erkundigen.
Und falls der Geldbeutel mal zu schmal ist einfach auf gebrauchte Sachen zurückgreifen.
Sachen selbst basteln:  Geht natürlich nicht bei allen Sachen, aber wenn man was damit fängt, ist man doppelt stolz. 

Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich mir bei Aldi die Anglertasche vor 2 Jahren gekauft habe.
Mittlerweile liegt sie aber im Schrank, da die "Aufhängung" des Reissverschlusses gebrochen ist und die Größe mir auch nicht mehr so zusagt.
Stattdessen habe ich jetzt eine gebrauchte, die gerade mal 5 € teuer war aus Leder.


War nur meine Meinung, sorry wenn sich jemand auf dem Schlipps getreten fühlt.


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Ich kaufe einfach das was ich für richtig halte, egal ob Discounter, Angelladen vor Ort oder Onlineversand.

Unterm Strich lass ich eh das wenigste Geld für Angelkram beim Discounter.


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



Seeber schrieb:


> Desweiteren kann ich nicht verstehen, wie ein Angler (der hoffentlich ein bisschen umweltbewusstsein hat) sich zu folgender Aussage hinreisen lässt:
> 3-4 Sachen in einem Set sind gut, der Rest ist für die Tonne. (Die Sachen müssen produziert werden, man benötigt Rohstoffe dafür und müssen schließlich entsorgt werden!)


 
Und was soll man stattdessen tun?


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

hallo fanne ruf bitte  morgen mal an wenns geht bis 18 uhr gruss kucki


----------



## heinmama (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Hallo,

ich denke, das die Sachen von Aldi und LIDL der Sache gerecht werden, wenn ein Anfänger sich diese Produkte zulegt.

Bloß es sollte auch gesagt werden das viele Second Hand Ruten und Rollen den Produkten weit aus überlegen sind.
Hier im Forum gibt es ja auch ein Second Hand Angebot.

Desweiteren sollte man sich Fragen wie oft man den Gegenstand
benutzt, wenn man 3 mal auf Karpfen angelt, ist man mit einem Rod Pod für 90 Euronen ein wenig über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.

Wenn man das momentane Angebot sieht, zb Kescher für 8 tacken, und die Qualität von  AL.. sieht die es normal dort gibt denke ich das es ein Schnäppchen ist.

Von Sortimentskisten sollte man generell die Finger lassen da zumeist viele Dinge drin sind die man nicht benötigt. 
Posen, Blei  und Haken kann man besser einzeln kaufen, da man dann auswählen kann was man wirklich braucht.

Also Fazit:
Für nen Anfänger der sich noch nicht spezialisiert hat und gar nichts hat ist es ok(außer die Haken, da sollte man echt Qualität wählen), für jemanden der sich spezialisiert hat ist das Ganze zu breit gefächert.

Gruß

Heinmama


Zu dem Text von Limpwrist kann man nur sagen:

Nichts ist größer als die Dummheit  der Menschen!


----------



## Balaton1980 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Ihr müsst aber alle verdammt arm sein, um in diesem ausbeuter LAden zu kaufen. Nicht nur das die Nahrung dort minderwertig ist, das Angelzeug ist es auch.
> 
> Aber scheint ja irgendwie zur Geizgeneration dazu zu gehören. Ich gebe gerne mehrere Hundert Euro für Angelzeug aus. Nur aus einem Grund: Die Sachen halten ein Leben lang.
> 
> Und auch wenn die ein oder andere Aldi/ Lidle Rute ihren Zweck erfüllt, an die Sensibilität und Drillqualität einer hochwertigen Rute, kommt der Kram nicht ran.


 
und dennoch fängst du nur wegen deiner rute, die dich mehrere hundert euro gekostet hat, keinen einzigen fisch mehr als andere 

man man man - selten so nen total bescheuerten post gelesen - hauptsache andere leute provozieren :v#q:v#q:v#q:v#q:v#q:v#q:v


----------



## weserwaller (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Ihr müsst aber alle verdammt arm sein, um in diesem ausbeuter LAden zu kaufen. Nicht nur das die Nahrung dort minderwertig ist, das Angelzeug ist es auch.
> 
> Aber scheint ja irgendwie zur Geizgeneration dazu zu gehören. Ich gebe gerne mehrere Hundert Euro für Angelzeug aus. Nur aus einem Grund: Die Sachen halten ein Leben lang.
> 
> Und auch wenn die ein oder andere Aldi/ Lidle Rute ihren Zweck erfüllt, an die Sensibilität und Drillqualität einer hochwertigen Rute, kommt der Kram nicht ran.



Der einzige der hier von Armut zeugt scheinst Du zu sein, mit solchen Aussagen diskredetirst du dich schon selbst genug, so das einem die passende Antwort dazu erspart bleiben kann .


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber klar, wenn ich z.B. 500g Salz brauche, um Fische einzulegen, dann bin ich ja "arm", wenn ich das für 19 cent kaufe, was es anderswo für 99 cent gibt, nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen!(Natriumchlorid ist ja auch soooo unterschiedlich...!).



Zum Post von limpwrist sage ich jetzt mal nichts. Aber man kann es mit der Gesellschaftskritik auch übertreiben, vor allem, wenn man mitten drin steckt...


Aber Ernie, pass dennoch auf mit dem Salz!!!
Die allermeisten Discounter bieten nur Salz an, das mit Fluorid und Jod versetzt ist. Beim Räuchern braucht man ja doch eine Menge Salz. Ob das dann gesund ist???
Ich habe mir extra zum Räuchern ganz einfaches und pures Salz gekauft. Bekommt man aber wie gesagt meist nur in Supermärkten alá Edeka, Kaufland usw., nicht in Discountern.


----------



## Anemone (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Ich muss zugeben, mit dem Lidl-Kram bin ich zufrieden... auch wenn die Rolle (die bereits an der Aal- Rute montiert war) nicht der Bringer war- der Rest erfüllt aber seinen Zweck. Ich habe des Weiteren noch nicht erlebt, dass die Fische selektieren und nur auf teure Ruten beißen. 

Für manch' Kleinteile war ich sehr dankbar. In der Zubehör- Box für 10€ beim Lidl war bestimmt das ein oder andere Teil nicht gerade qualitativ hochwertig, aber da einem hier am Rhein eh ständig alles abreißt (wegen Hängern), bin ich froh, dass ich da wenigstens billige GuFis/ Blinker versenken konnte.

Heute werden wir uns einmal "erdreisten" und schauen uns die Sachen beim Aldi an... Kescher und Futterale für unter 10€... pfui!|supergri


----------



## ulfster (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

also der aldi futteral ist für das geld echt top. gute sinnvolle taschen und die rutentrennung im inneren finde ich sinnvoll für 3 ruten.
die zubehörboxen haben mich nicht so überzeug... die bolo-stipprute sah ganz brauchbar zum köfi angeln aus... kescher war schön leicht und komplett alu. vielleicht kann ja jemand mal was zu selbigem sagen?


----------



## Dart (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



Anemone schrieb:


> Ich habe des Weiteren noch nicht erlebt, dass die Fische selektieren und nur auf teure Ruten beißen.


 Die Fische sind halt schlau genug, und wissen das Ruten massive Verdauungsprobleme erzeugen, dat sperrige Ding muss ja net nur rein........|bigeyes

Die Discounter bieten wahrlich genug Angelgerät das man auch benutzen kann. Das das Tackle bei dem Preis nicht hochwertig sein kann ist ja wohl normal, aber das muss es ja auch nicht unbedingt sein, um einen Fisch zu fangen.
LG, Reiner#h


----------



## Anemone (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Die Fische sind halt schlau genug, und wissen das Ruten massive Verdauungsprobleme erzeugen, dat sperrige Ding muss ja net nur rein........|bigeyes


 

:q... ich wusste doch, dass das kommt...


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



Anemone schrieb:


> Heute werden wir uns einmal "erdreisten" und schauen uns die Sachen beim Aldi an... Kescher und Futterale für unter 10€... pfui!|supergri


 
Du böser, schlechter Mensch. Wegen Leuten wie dir gehen zigtausende Angelläden in konkurs und willst du deine Maden dann auch beim Discounter kaufen?
Aber wer minderwertige Ware aus China die von kleinen Kindern im Akkord hergestellt wird!!

Schmort in der Hölle!! :r


P.S.: Achtung IRONIE!!!


----------



## Dart (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



Anemone schrieb:


> :q... ich wusste doch, dass das kommt...


mea culpa....xsorry|uhoh::q


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Zum Post von limpwrist sage ich jetzt mal nichts. Aber man kann es mit der Gesellschaftskritik auch übertreiben, vor allem, wenn man mitten drin steckt...
> 
> 
> Aber Ernie, pass dennoch auf mit dem Salz!!!
> ...


 
Stimmt schon - Jodsalz sollte man dafür in der Tat nicht nehmen!

Allerdings eher aus geschmacklichen Gründen!

Der Jodanteil ist nicht bedenklich und vermutlich hat jeder frische Nordseefisch mehr Jod als eine in Jodsalz eingelegte Räucherforelle - aber "cleanes" Salz schmeckt einfach besser!

Aber es gibt auch "cleanes" Discountersalz!

Werde mir heute mal die Futterale bei Aldi anschauen, damit mein Rutenwald mal besser verstaut ist!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Man sieht es immer wieder an allen Gerätediskussionen hier im Forum:
Die Ansprüche ans Gerät sind für jeden einzelnen Angler unterschiedlich.

Was ich nie begreiffen werdem ist warum sich aber jede Gruppe über die jeweils andere lustig macht.

Die einen meinen dass die welche teuer Markengerät kaufen zu doof sind, weil man Fische auch mit preiswerterem Gerät fangen kann.
Die anderen meinen nur hochwertiges Gerät ist sinnvoll, damit man den Fisch des Lebens nicht verliert.....

Warum kann man aber icht den jeweils anderen einfach das fischen lassen, was er für sinnvoll bzw. für seine Anprüch als richtig erachtet?

Man kann ja trotzdem seine Argumente bringen, muss doch aber den jeweils anderen nicht gleich persönlich anmachen oder für doof erklären....

Es gibt viele Produkte, die man sicherlich  auch von der Qulaität her bedenkenlos im Discounter kaufen kann. Und anderes würd ich mir da halt nicht kaufen (ich persönlich).

Auf der anderen Seite würden diese Angebote sicherlich nicht beibehalten, wenn sich dafür keine Käufer finden würden - da sind die Discounter gnadenlos..

Wenn also der Bedarf augenscheinlich besteht, wo ist das Problem?

Das Schöne bei uns ist doch, dass das Angebot so breit gefächert ist, dass jeder wirklich das dort kaufen kann, was und wo er will...

Also einfach etwas entspannen...


----------



## limpwrist (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Aldi am Pranger und die Bevölkerung ist entrüstet - doch dass bei den Preisen des Discounters irgendetwas nicht stimmen kann, konnte sich im Grunde jeder schon immer denken. 

 		Hauptsache billig: eine Studie zeigt, unter welch desaströsen Bedingungen chinesische Zulieferer für Aldi produzieren.  (Foto: AP)

         	        Nichts liegt näher, als sich nun über Aldi zu empören. Die Einkäufer des Discounters bestellen in China Digitalkameras, Computer, Rührbesen, Kosmetika oder Topflappen, und man tritt ihnen vermutlich nicht zu nahe mit der Behauptung: Unter welchen Bedingungen all diese Sachen hergestellt werden, ist ihnen egal. Hauptsache, die Hersteller liefern zum vorgegebenen Preis, Hauptsache, ihre Sachen funktionieren. 
Der Wettbewerb im Discounthandel wird immer härter, und die Chinaware ist für Aldi nicht nur ein Umsatzbringer, sondern auch von strategischer Bedeutung: Sie bleibt immer nur für ein paar Tage im Sortiment, damit die Leute stets aufs neue Anlass haben, zu kommen und zu schauen. Und wer erst mal da ist, der kauft auch Eier und Spaghetti.
                                    ANZEIGE
                                                 div#CAD_AD {display:block !important;}  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shoppen auf deutsch 




        		                       	        Die Untersuchung eines kirchennahen Instituts, die am Dienstag veröffentlicht wurde, dokumentiert die Verhältnisse in den Fabriken. Mindestlöhne? Sie sind in China erstens so niedrig, dass sie kaum zum Leben reichen, zweitens werden sie auch nur von den wenigsten Betrieben gezahlt. Arbeiter, die Fehler machen, müssen mit Geldstrafen rechnen, und es gibt Textilfabriken, in denen die Beschäftigten allenfalls ein, zwei Tage im Monat frei haben.
Wer dies alles empörend findet, mag sich nun über Aldi aufregen - aber eines nicht vergessen: Wer mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, zeigt immer auch mit drei Fingern auf sich. Ein Computer, der bloß 499 Euro kostet? Winterstiefel für 19,99 Euro? Lattenrost für 39,99 Euro? Dass an diesen Preisen irgend etwas nicht stimmen kann, konnte sich im Grunde jeder schon immer denken. 
Und wer es jetzt nicht weiß, der will nicht wissen, sondern haben.
            (SZ vom 04.02.2009/mel)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Wir haben hier nicht umsonst ein Politikverbot, weil das eh nur Stress gibt (außer es geht direkt um Angelthemen) ....
Für politische Diskussionen gibts genügend andere Foren, wo man sich einbringen kann...

Und (selbstverständlich beleibe nicht nur) bei Angelgerät - ob Markenhersteller oder im Discount - wirds so oder so schwierig, etwas zu finden was nicht aus China oder sonstigen Billigländern kommt...


----------



## andyblub (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Ach so, das Politikverbot war mir nicht bekannt, sorry. Gab ja auch vorher schon einige politisierende Anmerkungen, daher dachte ich es sei in Ordnung.
Dann lösche bitte mein vorheriges Posting.


----------



## limpwrist (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Ahso ich verstehe..........was der Deutsche nicht weiß macht ihn nicht heiß oder wie?


----------



## limpwrist (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Ok ich bekomme also eine Verwahrnung, dafür das ich Leute darauf hinweise, das sie für den Kauf von BilligWahre aus China MEnschenrechte und Kindesmissbrauch in KAuf nehmen. 

Dann möchte ich eine weitere Verwahrnung und das löschen meines Profiles.

Armes Deutschland


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Kein Problem....


----------



## padotcom (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite würden diese Angebote sicherlich nicht beibehalten, wenn sich dafür keine Käufer finden würden - da sind die Discounter gnadenlos..
> 
> Wenn also der Bedarf augenscheinlich besteht, wo ist das Problem?


 
Genauso siehts aus. War gerade bei 3 Aldi in und um Potsdam. Das einzigste was ich noch ergattern konnte war ein Futteral. Schade, hätte mir die anderen Sachen gern angesehen. Scheint ja doch interesse an den Sachen zu geben.

LG
Peter


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Problem....


 

Danke dafür! :m


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Wenn jemand weiß wann es wieder eine Angelaktion beim Discounter gibt bitte mir bescheid sagen..ich bin händringend auf der Suche nach günstigen Knicklicht - Großpackungen und anderem kleinkram...wenn man das im normalen Handel kauft wird man da ja arm bei und die Qualität z.B. bei Lidl ist wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Micha:R (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

hmm  den hättest dir auch  sparen könn |rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Ich denke nicht, dass die Discountersachen schlechter sind als mein erster Haselnuss-Stock mit der angeknoteten 45er Monofilschnur und dem halb verrosteten Haken, mit dem ich meine erste Forelle gefangen habe...#c


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Hauptsache man hat Spaß am Angeln - alles andere ist nachrangig!

Jeder muss für seinen persönlihen Bedarf das passende finden - egal in welchem Laden und zu welchem Preis.

Jemand der regelmässig fischen geht wird dort wenig finden, aber für Einsteiger oder Leute die den ersten Kontakt zum Angeln haben ist das genau passend. Es geht ja kaum einer erstmal in ein Angelgeschäft und legt 500€ für eine Grundausstattung hin, sondern man probiert ews mit einem günstigen Set aus. Wenn es gefällt und der eigene Anspruch steigt kommt der Neuangler sowieso über kurz oder lang ins Fachgeschäft und kauft spezielisiertere Ausrüstung. Und wenn es nicht gefällt ist die Fehlinvestition zu verschmerzen.

Auch hier wieder: Jeder, wie es ihm selbst gefällt.


----------



## DerAngler93 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Ich habe  2 Discounterruten. Die eine Von Aldi die andere von Lidl. Von Aldi die ist besser, aber ich weiß auch nicht wie sich mit einer Markenrute angeln lässt. Ich hole mir aber die Tage eine  MArkenrute dann kann ich auch richtig mitreden:q  Aber als Anfänger kann man bei Aldi nix falsch machen finde ich.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> aber ich weiß auch nicht wie sich mit einer Markenrute angeln lässt. Ich hole mir aber die Tage eine  MArkenrute dann kann ich auch richtig mitreden



Die Markenrute musst Du andersrum halten... :m

Gerade im ähnlichen Preissegment wirst Du da sicher keinen Unterschied feststellen, wo soll der auch sein?


----------



## Sytec (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

ich war heute beim aldi (nord), welche ja bekanntlich derzeit angelstuff im angebot haben...

ich habe mir den teleskop kescher für 8 kröten und das futteral für 8 kröten gekauft...

der kescher scheint (für mich) sehr solide verarbeitet, denke das ding hält viel aus, vergleichen mit anderen 10-15 euro keschern die ich so kenne und von bekannten in der hand hielt ein gewaltiger klassenunterschied...unschlagbar für den preis!

das futteral gefällt mir auch sehr gut, hab hier ein anderes der marke mitchell welches mit 25 euro zu buche schlägt und das kann mit dem 8euro teil von aldi nicht mithalten, sowohl in verabeitung und stauraum, verwendete materialien..etc.pp...

finde bei den beiden sachen kann man nix falsch machen, wenn man nicht gerade wert auf ultra teure und dementsprechend solide sachen legt, im unteren preis segement is das einfach top!

die ruten habe ich mir auch angeschaut, die haben mich zwar jetzt nicht vom hocker gerissen (rein otisch,auspacken geht ja nicht mitten im laden) aber auch die werden für den preis sicher ihren zweck erfüllen und als ersatzrute falls die teure markenrute im eifer des gefechts unwahrscheinlicherweise mal den geist aufgibt, warum nicht?


----------



## Manta30 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Habe mir heute das Futteral vom Aldi gegönnt. Und ich kann mich den "Vorschreiben" in Sachen Futteral nur anschließen. Für den Preis ist in Ordnung.

Aber sogar mit der beim Aldi angebotenen "Matchrute" erfahrung. Es handelt sich dabei  allerdings um eine "kurze" Bolo von Metern. Sie ist schwer und kopflastig, aber habe damit schon einiges fangen können. 

Mit der Rolle fische ich hingegen nicht mehr, denn die war nichts Wert. Aber Versuch macht ja bekanntlich klug.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Also ich habe mir bei Al**-Nord gleich mal 2 Futterale und den Kescher als Ersatz gegönnt!

Jetzt muß ich nicht mehr andauernd das Futteral umpacken, sondern gönne mir den Luxus, gleich meine

- Rhein-Ruten
- Forellenteichruten
- Talsperrenruten

jeweils in ihrem eigenen Futteral zu verstauen.

Keine große Sortiererei und Umpackerei mehr - und das Futteral macht für 8 € einen Super-Eindruck - der Kescher ebenfalls!!!

Ein vergleichbares beim Händler meines Vertrauens schlägt mit 27 € zu Buche (...wohlgemerkt, das Günstigste dort!!!) - weswegen ich bei einem Preis von unter 9 € gleich 2 x zugeschlagen habe!

Nun habe ich auch einen Rhein- und einen Forellenteichkescher - sehr angenehm!

Die Ruten waren größtenteils vergriffen, aber die interessierten mich auch nicht!

Ernie

PS:

*Um mal für Diskussionsstoff zu sorgen:*

Im Beipackzettel der Zubehörbox steht ernsthaft drin, dass man "an kommerziellen Teichanlagen" ohne Angelschein angeln darf (meine Freundin hat sich die Box geholt, die übrigens aufgrund der Zange, Rachensperre, der Wobbler, der vielen Bleie und der Spinner ihr Geld wert ist...nur die Haken würde ich direkt entsorgen - die sind meiner Ansicht nach ganz großer Schrott!) - *das ist zumindest in NRW totaler Unsinn (!!!!!!!!!) *und wenn ich mal zuviel Zeit habe, werde ich dem Hersteller / Vertrieb der Sachen mal eine e-mail schreiben und die Rechtslage erläutern!

*grins*

...denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun!

Ansonsten finde ich es gut, wenn dort mal gewarnt wird, dass man nicht einfach so und überall an freien Gewässern ohne Angelschein angeln darf - der Gute Wille ist so zumindest zu erkennen - obwohl der Verkäufer ohnehin nicht haftbar ist, wenn Schwarzangler mit seinen Sachen losziehen und Angeln gehen!

Sonst würde ja auch der Verkäufer eines Brotmessers haften, wenn ein Mörder sein Brotmesser als Tatwerkzeug benutzt...so weit sind wir (noch?) nicht!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Ok ich bekomme also eine Verwahrnung, dafür das ich Leute darauf hinweise, das sie für den Kauf von BilligWahre aus China MEnschenrechte und Kindesmissbrauch in KAuf nehmen.
> 
> Dann möchte ich eine weitere Verwahrnung und das löschen meines Profiles.
> 
> Armes Deutschland


 
vaya con dios!


----------



## Barsch-Guru (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Moin,

mal im Ernst, soll doch jeder kaufen was er möchte! Wenn ich mir überlege mit was mein alter Herr früher (vor 35 Jahren) auf Karpfen und Hecht gefischt (und gut gefangen) hat, denke ich mir, die Sachen vom Discounter können nicht vieeeeeel schlechter sein! Für Beginner bestimmt nicht verkehrt. 

*Ich* für *meine* Begriffe geh lieber in einen gut sortierten Angelladen und kauf Qualität, kenne mich allerdings vielleicht auch etwas besser aus als ein Anfänger und angle nun auch schon seit über 15 Jahren. Ich würde trotzdem jedem Anfänger raten vielleicht den Rat eines erfahrenen Anglers (oder des Forums hier) hinzu zu ziehen um nicht vielleicht doch einen Fehlkauf zu tätigen. 

In diesem Sinne... 

Grüße Alex


----------



## bissiger Hecht (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Moin!!!

Also, wie schon mehrfach hier gesagt, die Angeltasche mit Boxen vom Lidl ist TOP. Raubfischzubehörbox vom Lidl ist das Preis/Leistung verhältnis  auch i.O und wenn man mal sieht was ne Packung Schrottblei kostet, is die Zubehörbox (wo auch die Sch... Haken mit drin sind) auch ihre Euronen wert. Die Rutentaschen hol ich mir lieber beim Händler, da hat man mehr auswahlmöglichkeiten wie z.B. Anzahl der Seitentaschen, seperate Rutenfächer und vor allem die Länge ( Aldi und Lidl = immer ca.150cm ). Rollen bekommt man auch beim Händler die Besseren als beim Discounter. Ruten vom Discounter sind unterschiedlich von der Stabilität her. Hab als Anfänger ne Rute vom Aldi gekauft, die ist recht schnell dahingeschieden, eine 180cm Angel für meine Kids geholt für unter 10€ von Posten Börse hat schon so manche Forrelle an Land gezogen und ne 2.10m vom lidl ist jetzt auch schon 8 Jahre in gebrauch. 

Mein Fazit ist: Für nen Einsteiger oder kleinere Kids sind die Sachen vom Discounter schon zu gebrauchen und wenn einem das Angelnfieber gepackt hat und man häufiger los geht, wird man sich im laufe der Jahre sowieso ne hochwertigere Ausrüstung zulegen.


Ps. allen Angern, egal ob günstige oder teure Ausrüstung, ein Petri Heil


----------



## xeroxx (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Moin zusammen,

also ich habe erst letztens bei aldi ne Spinnrute und Rolle gekauft und nen Zubehör set mit 140 Teilen drin. Muss sagen das das Zubehör set 12 euro gekostet hat und da mega viele Sachen drin sind. ! zig spinner wobler blinker etc. mit blei, zangen rutenhalter gummifische, grundblei... alles alles was das herz begehrt. .... qualitativ find ich sie total in ordnung und wenn man mal überlegt wenn man sich mal ein markenspinner holt is man bei 4 euro schnell dabei. Also günstiger gehts nich....

Habe die Rute + Rolle für 25 € gekauft.... bin bis jetzt noch nicht zum angeln gekommen aber habe mal die Rute ordentlich durchgebogen und nen Bremstest der Rollenbremse gemacht ! So weit ist das total in Ordnung, läuft geschmeidig und ruckelt nicht.
8 Kugellager hat das gute Dingen... für Discounter nich schlecht.

Ich denke mal Mit Discounter Sachen kann man schon fische fangen und bei richtiger Anwendung halten sich diese Sachen auch. Für Leute die nicht das Meiste Geld für Angelsachen ausgeben wollen ideal.

Also an alle nen kräftiges Petri


----------



## paul64 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Ihr müsst aber alle verdammt arm sein, um in diesem ausbeuter LAden zu kaufen. Nicht nur das die Nahrung dort minderwertig ist, das Angelzeug ist es auch.
> 
> Aber scheint ja irgendwie zur Geizgeneration dazu zu gehören. Ich gebe gerne mehrere Hundert Euro für Angelzeug aus. Nur aus einem Grund: Die Sachen halten ein Leben lang.
> 
> Und auch wenn die ein oder andere Aldi/ Lidle Rute ihren Zweck erfüllt, an die Sensibilität und Drillqualität einer hochwertigen Rute, kommt der Kram nicht ran.




Servus,

nun will ich auch mal was dazu beitragen.

Frage 1: von Beruf Sohn?
Frage 2: Familie?

Zu behaupten, die Ware sei minderwertig ist absoluter Schwachsinn.
Bei Tests schneiden viele Nahrungsmittel besser ab als bei Fachläden.
Habe mir eine Freilaufrolle gekauft, die Baugleich mit der kleinen Sängerrolle für 49,-€ ist und Ihre Arbeit gut macht.
Mit dem Steckrutenset angelt mein Filius, 5 Jahre alt, und das mit erfolg und ohne Materialprobleme.

Für viel Geld gibt es in den Angelfachläden genügend Blödsinn und Schrott und das nicht nur 2-mal im Jahr, sondern 365 Tage lang, hauptsache es steht ein namhafter Hersteller drauf.

Man muß halt bei solchen sachen etwas genauer schauen.

Die teuren Sachen halten auch nicht unbedingt länger.

Ein Porsche kostet 100000,-€, ein Sandero 7500,-€.
Welcher hält länger, bzw. was haben die beiden gemeinsam:
Beide fahren und wenn man beide gegen eine Wand fährt sind sie beide Schrott.


Gruß
Markus


----------



## hecht 01 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

guck mal hier :
http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/spezial/die-aldi-rute.html


----------



## Tobi94 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Man sollte sich mal fragen, warum diese Sachen so günstig sind!!!
Die werden in riesigen Mengen gekauft-> Mengenrabatt....
Das kann sich der kleine Angelladen um die Ecke nicht leisten-> er muss die Sachen teurer verkaufen um den gleichen Umsatz zu machen....


----------



## Micha:R (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Ich habe  mir auch   bei son ,   ich  nenns ma  o8_15 Laden  ( thomas phillips ) ein Angelfaltstuhl  und nen fallt Tisch  mit Tragetaschen geholt. Beides   zusammen net ma  15 eus  bin vollstens zufrieden damit ....


----------



## Tobi94 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



hecht 01 schrieb:


> guck mal hier :
> http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/spezial/die-aldi-rute.html


 Und was wird da gesagt: mal fürs Auto, Urlaub oder zum Einstieg für die Kiddies:m


----------



## Anemone (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

#h
Letztens beim Aldi musste ich doch schmunzeln. 
Dafür, dass hier alle herumstänkern, wie s**** der "Billigkram" doch sei, war in verschiedenen Filialen am ersten Angebotstag vormittags schon keinerlei Angelzubehör mehr zu bekommen. 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum Menschen ein Problem damit haben beim Discounter nach Angelsachen zu schauen. Wenn man sie ganz persönlich für akzeptabel oder gut hält kann man sie doch testen. 
Warum soll ich mir im Angelladen Blinker für 3€/ Stück kaufen, wenn der Aldi ne große Auswahl (+ sämtliches anderes brauchbares Zubehör) für wenig Kohle anbietet?

An die Menschen, die hier meckern, man würde die Fachhändler kaputt machen: Leute, dies nennt sich freie Marktwirtschaft. Angebot und Nachfrage, schon mal gehört??????|kopfkrat
Selbstverständlich ist es schade, wenn kleine, urige Geschäfte durch Internethandel und Discounterangebote Miese fahren. Aber ganz ehrlich: ich kann nicht die Welt retten. Diese Form der Marktwirtschaft hat es schon immer gegeben. Der eine bietet an, der nächste bietets natürlich billiger an. So what?!
Ich persönlich verschleuder' auf jeden Fall nicht meine mühsam erarbeitet Kohle damit, mir Angelzubehör ausschließlich für Unsummen zu kaufen. Dann lieber ausgewogen. Wenn beim Discounter was dabei ist, was mir gefällt, pack ichs ein. Dass, was sichtlich Schrott  ist (z.B. Haken), lass ich liegen und renne zu meinem ach so armen Fachhändler, der sich die Hände reibt, weil ich total überteuerte Sachen kaufe und er an mir ne Menge Kohle verdient.

Also, ist doch alles schön und gut.

LG, anemone


----------



## baydossi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Danke . sehr schön gekontert, gebe Dir vollkommen recht mit deiner Meinung @ *Anemone *#6
Deswegen möchte ich noch gerne was hinzufügen:

1) in unserer heutigen Zeit mit ALG II sind viele Angler glücklich für solche Angebote, um sich denn mal wieder Materialmässig aufzufüllen!
2) auch Schüler, die nur mit Ihrem Taschengeld auskommen müssen, oder sich duch austragen von Zeitungen, Prospekten,
Rasenmähen und was es da sonst noch alles so gibt sind auch sicherlich nicht unglücklich , für Kleines Geld Grosses Sortiment zu erhalten
Denn in meinen Augen wird Angeln nur duch diese Konkurentz bei den andern Angelzubehöranbietern das Angeln doch noch ein Hobby auch für den kleinen Geldbeutel

Ihr Kritiker , seht auch mal von dieser Seite der Medallie#d

MfG:vik:
Dossi


----------



## Borg (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Also ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion überhaupt nicht ;+! Wir leben in einem halbwegs freien Land, wo es jedem selbst überlassen ist, wo er einkauft und wo nicht. Die Leute, die vielleicht ein bisschen mehr Kohle haben und auf eine persönliche Beratung nicht verzichten wollen, kaufen halt im Fachhandel und die, die ein bisschen auf Ihre Kohle achten müssen, kaufen halt beim Discounter. Wo ist also das Problem?

Ich für meinen Teil kaufe mein Tackle zwar überwiegend im Fachhandel und bin auch gerne bereit etwas mehr dafür zu bezahlen, hätte aber auch überhaupt gar kein Problem damit Einzelteile, die qualitativ gut sind (das kann man ja im Regelfall erkennen) und beim Discounter gerade günstig zu haben sind, dort zu kaufen. Warum auch nicht?

Das ich beim Fachhändler einkaufe, liegt aber auch daran, dass ich die persönliche Atmosphäre und das zugehörige Fachgesimpel sehr schätze. Ausserdem gibbet immer Kaffee :m und ich habe mehr Auswahl und kann somit vergleichen. Ich fänd es sehr schade, wenn der Pleite gehen würde, also unterstütze ich ihn da gerne, auch wenn es mich ein paar Taler mehr kostet. Gut, das Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich mir nur ein paar Haken und Maden kaufen wollte und dann aber trotzdem wieder 50,- € ausgegeben habe, weil ich noch andere Dinge gefunden habe, die ich meine, haben zu müssen :vik:. Das würde beim Discounter halt wegfallen.

Letztendlich muss aber jeder selber wissen, wo er sein Geld lässt. Was mich allerdings stört sind die Leute, die sich für 30,- € ne Rute und Rolle kaufen und dann rumjammern, wie sch**** die Teile sind. Qualität hat nunmal seinen Preis!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

also ich würde jetz sagen es muss nich immer aus fachladen sein aba mein gerät was ich fürs karpfenfischen über 4 jahre behalten will oder länger kauf ich nich beim discounter sonst mal das rodpod zB das is für 40€ voll geil deshalb  ist mein fazieht ausm descounter muss es nicht schlecht sein aba  wenn ich was qualitativ hochwertiges habn will geh nich zum descounter


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> also ich würde jetz sagen es muss nich immer aus fachladen sein aba mein gerät was ich fürs karpfenfischen über 4 jahre behalten will oder länger kauf ich nich beim discounter sonst mal das rodpod zB das is für 40€ voll geil deshalb  ist mein fazieht ausm descounter muss es nicht schlecht sein aba  wenn ich was qualitativ hochwertiges habn will geh nich zum descounter




Bist du Apnoetaucher oder warum schreibst du sonst, ohne mal Luft zu holen? Von der Schriftsprache mal ganz zu schweigen, aber das haben dir sicherlich schon andere gesagt.

Mann, das ist ein ÖFFENTLICHES Forum....
#d


----------



## Anemone (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> also ich würde jetz sagen es muss nich immer aus fachladen sein aba mein gerät was ich fürs karpfenfischen über 4 jahre behalten will oder länger kauf ich nich beim discounter sonst mal das rodpod zB das is für 40€ voll geil deshalb ist mein fazieht ausm descounter muss es nicht schlecht sein aba wenn ich was qualitativ hochwertiges habn will geh nich zum descounter


 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Also wenn die "Jugend" jetzt schon anfängt so zu schreiben, wie sie spricht... ich glaub dann wander ich aus.
Ganz ehrlich und nicht bös gemeint, aber nach den ersten beiden Zeilen Deines Beitrags hatte ich keine Lust mehr weiter zu lesen. Vielleicht das nächste mal mit Punkt und Komma arbeiten. Das macht das Lesen und Verstehen einfacher...


----------



## Anemone (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



Borg schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibbet immer Kaffee


 
#6
Ok, das Argument überzeugt mich doch auch. Vielleicht sollte ich das meinem Fachhändler auch mal sagen... damit würde er mich auf jeden Fall länger im Laden halten. :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



Anemone schrieb:


> #6
> Ok, das Argument überzeugt mich doch auch. Vielleicht sollte ich das meinem Fachhändler auch mal sagen... damit würde er mich auf jeden Fall länger im Laden halten. :q




Meiner hat es erkannt!
Der Automat kocht im Dauereinsatz!


----------



## Tobi94 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> fazieht


 Was ist ein fazieht???? Kommt das von Ziehen?


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

1.Ein fahzieht und ein Entschluss.
2.Ich werde mich bemühen, in diesem Forum auf die Deutsche Rechtschreibung zu achten und die Deutsche Grammatik zu Ehren.(Das schreiben kommt von ICQ und da achte ich nicht auf Rechtschreibung.mfg marcel


----------



## chivas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

du meinst sicher "Fazit" 

und "ehren" ist ein Verb.

ich hab bisher eigentlich auch nur ramsch da gesehen oder sachen, die ich im fachgeschäft günstiger bekomme


----------



## paul64 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Servus,

um der diskussion mal noch was hinzuzufügen:

Wenn der Fachhandel eine Rute für 300€ im Laden stehe hat, dann hat die im Einkauf  keine 200 € gekostet.
Fragt mal Euren Fachhändler nach seinen Einkaufspreisen.
Der wird sie nicht preisgeben.
Und noch was zum Thema made in China, Dumpinglöhnen und Kinderarbeit:
Es ist legitim das man Kinderarbeit und Dumpinglöhne nicht unbedingt unterstützen will.
Dann aber konsequent: kein "deutsches" Auto, keine "deutschen" Sportklamotten etc. mehr kaufen, denn in China werden Teile und Kleidungsstücke unter anderem von Kindern zusammengebaut.
Sind die Sachen deswegen hier billiger? Nein!

Zum anderen werden von den Discountern Überschußproduktionen aufgekauft, das Kind bekommt nen anderen Namen und wird dann eben billig verkauft und das noch mit Gewinn.

Wer etwas intensiver recherchiert wird bald herausfinden, das sichviele Produkte die der Discounter anbietet nur durch die Verpackung vom "Markenprodukt" unterscheidet. Der Hersteller ist der gleiche.


Gruß
Markus

P.s.: die von mir erwähnte freilaufrolle vom L..l für 17 € ist identisch mit der Sänger Ultratec 40, die im Ladenzwischen 30,- und 55,-€ gehandelt wird.
Soweit meine recherchen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> 1.Ein fahzieht und ein Entschluss.
> 2.Ich werde mich bemühen, in diesem Forum auf die Deutsche Rechtschreibung zu achten und die Deutsche Grammatik zu Ehren.(Das schreiben kommt von ICQ und da achte ich nicht auf Rechtschreibung.mfg marcel


 

Das ist doch ein Wort!
#6


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Noch mal zu den Dumpingpreisen (von Kindern für Kinder...nein Spaß bei Seite). Ist ja klar das die Kinder in den armen Ländern kein Geld haben. Die können ja auch nicht zur Schule gehen so wie wir Deutschen. Deshalb gehen die schon früh Arbeiten um Geld zu verdienen.
Dieses Thema hatte ich vor 3 Wochen in der Schule und was uns da gezeigt und erzählt wurde war die harte Realität. Und wenn ich hier in der Schule Leute sehe die meinen nichts tun zu müssen K***en mich an. Aber genug von Auslandsarbeitern zurück zu den Discountern. mfg marcel


----------



## Lucius (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Ich muss sagen, das Limpwrist mit seinen Angaben zu Aldi mich schon zum nachdenken angeregt hat, wobei man sagen muss das sein erstes Posting wirklich daneben war.
Für mich stellt es sich nur so dar, das so eine Meinung zu vertreten und sie auch zu Leben heutzutage ein Luxus ist, den man sich leisten muss.
Ich kaufe zwar keine Angelsachen beim Discounter, aber wir bestereiten unseren Lebensmittel-Einkauf beim Discounter und auch so reichts manchmal nicht wirklich am Monatsende,.....
Ich persönlich Boykotiere Lidl, wg. bestimmter Aktionen hier in Deutschland und der Schweiz, aber kann es mir nicht leisten komplett auf den Einkauf beim Discounter zu verzichten....

Was Ich viel naheliegender empfinde als Argument, ist die Tatsache das mit den Angeboten der Discounter unseren lokalen Angelgerätehändlern der garaus gemacht wird, und wir hier irg. auch nur noch solche Ketten wie z.B. Moritz haben.
Dann müssen wir für jedes bescheuerte Päckchen Mden oder Tauwürmer ewige Strecken fahren, statt wie bei mir bis vor kurzem , nur ins Nachbardorf zu müssen...
Jetzt ist der Laden um, weil jeder nur Kleinscheiss bei ihm gekauft hat und man den Laden am ehesten noch als Ausstellungsraum betrachtet hat, in dem man sich Ware (die dann später im Internet gekauft wurde) mal näher in Augenschein nehmen konnte.

Im Verhältniss war er selten so viel teurer als die Angebote im Internet od. Discounter........, klar gibts immer wieder Highlights bei Aldi/Lidl , da kann solch ein Laden preislich nicht mithalten, aber letztenendes meckern bei uns alle jetzt rum, das man wieder weitere Strecken in Kauf nehmen muss um seine köder und Zubehör zu bekommen, aber nur die wenigsten waren so Fair und bereit auch hin und wieder mal ne Rute oder Rolle bei ihm zu kaufen, ...aber Rutenringe für lau kleben durfte er dann doch......

Support your local dealer!!!!


----------



## Lucius (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*



Anemone schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Also wenn die "Jugend" jetzt schon anfängt so zu schreiben, wie sie spricht... ich glaub dann wander ich aus.
> Ganz ehrlich und nicht bös gemeint, aber nach den ersten beiden Zeilen Deines Beitrags hatte ich keine Lust mehr weiter zu lesen. Vielleicht das nächste mal mit Punkt und Komma arbeiten. Das macht das Lesen und Verstehen einfacher...


 
Tja, schöne Frau, 
das ist mir schon in vielen Foren begegnet...es ist echt ein Graus...
Vorallem bekommt man bei einem Posting in dem komplett auf Zeichensetzung verzichtet wird, übelsten Augenkrebs beim lesen....

Ich mach auch Fehler aber auch solche Texte wie z.B. bei "Schränzchen" oder "K@arpfen@ngler"  ( Sorry, aber ihr steht halt grad mit nem prädestinierten Text ein paar Postings weiter oben) sind echt fast schon eine Beleidigung dem Leser gegenüber...
Etwas Mühe sollte man sich schon machen beim schreiben, das zeugt von Respekt seinem Gesprächspartner gegenüber.

Das soll jetzt keine Anmache in eure Richtung sein, mir geht nur dieses Symptom der Verwahrlosung unserer Schriftsprache ziemlich auf den Nerv....


----------



## Anemone (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Nur als Info:

Lidl hat ab 23.7. nochmal Angelzubehör.

(Damit wäre die nächste Diskussionsrunde eröffnet. Ich hol Popcorn) |supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Endlich wieder billiger Angel-Schund beim Discounter!

Oder doch hochwertiges Gerät, absolut vergleichbar mit Markenartikeln, zu einem extrem günstigen Preis?

Jeder soll für sich selbst entscheiden was davon den eigenen Ansprüchen genügt und ob der Preis dann gut ist - es gibt nicht immer nur schwarz oder weiss.


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Hallo,
ich will nächstes Frühjahr nach Norwegen. Glaubt ihr, dass wär was?
Grüße


----------



## Boendall (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: angelsachen von Discountern!!!!*

Hab das schon öfter in einem so gearteten Tröt gepostet (sinngemäß):

Man kann nicht für den Preis eines Dacia einen Mercedes verlangen (soll keine Anspielung auf die Automarke sein, sondern nur das Preisverhältniss deutlich machen). Es gibt Leute die legen Wert auf Mercedes und es gibt welche die sind mit Dacia zufrieden.

Problematisch wird es dann, wenn jemand Mercedes um Dacia Preise haben will.

Mal ehrlich: Dacia => 4 Räder, Motor Karroserie usw. und fährt auch.

Genau verhält es sich mit dem Discounter Zeug, einiges ist eindeutig Dacia, vieles Volkswagen, aber zum Mercedes fehlt einfach der Stern (mit dem Schriftzug namhafter Angel- und Zubehör Hersteller vergleichbar).

Ich würde mir keine Angelrute bei L**l/A**i kaufen, beschwere mich auch NICHT über den höheren Preis.

Beim Zubehör siehts etwas anders aus, ich war sehr zufrieden mit den Kunstköderset, das kommt bei hängerträchtigen Stellen zum Einsatz, da es einfach billiger war (fange damit aber genauso).

Das Forellenset war O.K. einzig die Haken haben entäuscht, da sie so spröde waren und beim Auslösen abgebrochen sind. Aber wenn man die anderen Sachen in der Box und die Box dazu im Angelfachgeschäft kauft, kostet es sicher das 1,5 bis 2 fache. Da kann man gern auf 10 Haken verzichten, diese in die Tonne kloppen und hat noch immer günstig gekauft.

@Thomas (Bin zu faul zum zitieren)
Hab auch schon mit teuren Geräten schöne Fische verloren, meist verliert man den Fisch ja nicht aufgrund des Gerätes, zu 99% ist es eigenes Unvermögen.

Ich glaube es ist einfach leichter die "Schuld" dem Gerät zu geben, als einen Fehler in seinem Verhalten zu sehen...

So long Boe.

EDIT sagt mir: Das hast du nie behauptet Thomas, sondern es ist einfach meine Erfahrung zu "Fische verlieren" durch das Gerät. Und dein Posting zu den "Agnlertypen" hat mir den GEdankenanstoss gegeben.


----------

